# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  hcm-nhượng lại vài món cho ai cần

## nguyennhungcdtht

thah lý vài em motor của mỹ tốc độ 3450v/phút phù hợp làm motor kéo công suất 1,5hp và 1hp chạy điện 1 pha 220v  .đã bán hết

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

cần ra đi combo bằng gang tổng dài 1,2m ngan 260mm ray NSK bản ray 23 4 rãnh bi bên hong bi to,trượt nhẹ nhàng nghe róc rách,vitme bi phi 16 bước 2,gối đỡ đầy đủ ,cái này bác nào mua về thay vitme 20hoac 25 30 gì đó thì quá là ngon vì vitme này e thấy lạ qoắt,kèm theo là cái động cơ gì em chả biết,mua về định làm trục y cho máy h mà nó to bự quá em sợ sập nhà nên nhượng lại cho bác nào cần đến nó,nặng khoảng xấp xỉ 100kg,em k có cân nên k biết,2 người khiên là đấm đuối ạ,cái bác nào khiên về làm máy H hay máy C điều hết bài rất cứng vững!5000k cho bác nào rước em về dinh ạ,đã bán

----------


## zinken2

hàng đẹp quá,

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> hàng đẹp quá,


Xúc đi anh

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Fix bao ship chậm toan quốc các món trên ạ

----------


## zinken2

> Xúc đi anh


nó ko hợp với nhu cầu của anh nếu hợp xúc ngay rồi.

----------


## Tuancoi

> cần ra đi combo bằng gang tổng dài 1,2m ngan 260mm ray NSK bản ray 23 4 rãnh bi bên hong bi to,trượt nhẹ nhàng nghe róc rách,vitme bi phi 16 bước 2,gối đỡ đầy đủ ,cái này bác nào mua về thay vitme 20hoac 25 30 gì đó thì quá là ngon vì vitme này e thấy lạ qoắt,kèm theo là cái động cơ gì em chả biết,mua về định làm trục y cho máy h mà nó to bự quá em sợ sập nhà nên nhượng lại cho bác nào cần đến nó,nặng khoảng xấp xỉ 100kg,em k có cân nên k biết,2 người khiên là đấm đuối ạ,cái bác nào khiên về làm máy H hay máy C điều hết bài rất cứng vững!5000k cho bác nào rước em về dinh ạ


Cho mình gạch nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Nhận gạch của a

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

nhà thì chật mà cái tật ham hố thấy combo đẹp là bê về tiếc là k chỗ để chứ k thoi là em để dành rồi,giờ hết chỗ chứa nên nhượng lại cho ae nào cần.
kích thước bàn t là 850 x 250, sáng đẹp k tì vết,tổng chiều dài trục y là 900,hình trình khoảng 300x500,mặt bích bắt motor đường kính 110mm,vitme phi 32 bước 10 nhé các bác,ray hãng nào e k biết còn sáng đẹp k rơ k gỉ sét,ray 20,khoảng cách của 2 thay ray là 260mm.tổng trọng lượng là 400kg,bác nào lấy em chuyển tận nhà khu vực nội ô tphcm,nếu xe ba gát vào dc,giá 15 triệu cho 1 combo xy đẹp.

----------

tuanhuy127

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Cho mình gạch nhé


bộ này còn nhe ae,ai cần thì hốt lẹ nhé

----------


## viaimacota

> Cho mình gạch nhé


Tổng dài 1,2m tính cả đui động cơ hay chỉ tính phần khung gang

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Tổng dài 1,2m tính cả đui động cơ hay chỉ tính phần khung gang


Phủ bì phần khung gang dài 1,2m,vitme lau chùi sáng bóng bước nhỏ sieu chinh xác ạ

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> nhà thì chật mà cái tật ham hố thấy combo đẹp là bê về tiếc là k chỗ để chứ k thoi là em để dành rồi,giờ hết chỗ chứa nên nhượng lại cho ae nào cần.
> kích thước bàn t là 850 x 250, sáng đẹp k tì vết,tổng chiều dài trục y là 900,hình trình khoảng 300x500,mặt bích bắt motor đường kính 110mm,vitme phi 32 bước 10 nhé các bác,ray hãng nào e k biết còn sáng đẹp k rơ k gỉ sét,ray 20,khoảng cách của 2 thay ray là 260mm.tổng trọng lượng là 400kg,bác nào lấy em chuyển tận nhà khu vực nội ô tphcm,nếu xe ba gát vào dc,giá 15 triệu cho 1 combo xy đẹp.



Tìm thấy che bụi cho combo xy.ai rinh về đi em kiếm ít tiền tiêu tết ạ

----------


## vufree

Combo XY vẫn chưa bay hả Bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Combo XY vẫn chưa bay hả Bác


Bay đến nhà ông anh ở bình chánh trú mưa trú nắng tạm,chờ bác nào yêu nó đến rước về ạ

----------


## Mới CNC

> Tìm thấy che bụi cho combo xy.ai rinh về đi em kiếm ít tiền tiêu tết ạ


Combo đẹp quá. Tiếc là ở xa không với tới được.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cập nhật,2 combo dc a đẹp trai ở Hà Nội rước rồi!thank a đẹp trai.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Đầu năm em xin chúc toàn thể ae  nhiều sức khỏe vạn sự như ý,làm ăn phát tài phát lọc.
Tiếp tục e xin bán cục gang nặng 90kg tất cả các mặt điều phẳng lì,cục này dùng làm đôn trụ Z là hết chỗ chê luôn,kt như sau DxRxC = 230x510x310mm,lòng phía trong rộng 350 cao 235mm.Có thể tháo rời làm 3 mãnh dc nha,cục này e bán 15 nghìn đồng/kg nha!
Đã Bán!

----------


## ktshung

> Đầu năm em xin chúc toàn thể ae  nhiều sức khỏe vạn sự như ý,làm ăn phát tài phát lọc.
> Tiếp tục e xin bán cục gang nặng 90kg tất cả các mặt điều phẳng lì,cục này dùng làm đôn trụ Z là hết chỗ chê luôn,kt như sau DxRxC = 230x510x310mm,lòng phía trong rộng 350 cao 235mm.Có thể tháo rời làm 3 mãnh dc nha,cục này e bán 15 nghìn đồng/kg nha!


Mình gạch nhưng xin qua tuần sau lấy được không bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

SOry bác nhé cục này có người gạch lúc e mới đăng rồi ah

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

bán cặp ray THK HSR 25 dài 740mm, trượt êm nhẹ,không rơ không sượn và không rỉ sét,hàng bóng loáng, tổng khối lượng nặng 7kg,made in japan.
Đã bán

----------


## viaimacota

Tìm cặp 1m mà lòi ra 740 hả bác. Hàng đẹp đấy. chúc mừng

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cặp ray 740 đã có gạch

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Tìm cặp 1m mà lòi ra 740 hả bác. Hàng đẹp đấy. chúc mừng


Cặp 1m để dành xài!thank bác ahihi

----------

Trungkien7477

----------


## Trungkien7477

Bể gạch để e nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Bể gạch để e nhé


Mình còn cặp nsk giống y chang như vậy dài 1m,nặng 9kg,bác cần e nhượng lại

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Mình còn cặp nsk giống y chang như vậy dài 1m,nặng 9kg,bác cần e nhượng lại


Đã bán
2 cặp ray đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Em cần bán 2 cái bàn T đẹp không tì vết,kích thước 300x500,chỗ dầy nhất 70 chỗ mỏng nhất 40,nặng 50kg.2 cái bàn t có thể ghép lại với nhau bằng chốt định vị thành 500x600,mặt trên phẳng đét khỏi phải bàn cãi,mặt dưới củng phẳng và có 6 lỗ định vị,bác nào bê 2 cái bàn này về dựng máy khổ lớn phay sắt thì hết bài.
Giá mỗi cái bàn T đẹp k tì vết là 3 triệu ạ!
Đã bán

Đã bán

----------


## luuhaohiep

[QUOTE=nguyennhungcdtht;156236]Em cần bán 2 cái bàn T đẹp không tì vết,kích thước 300x500,chỗ dầy nhất 70 chỗ mỏng nhất 40,nặng 50kg.2 cái bàn t có thể ghép lại với nhau bằng chốt định vị thành 500x600,mặt trên phẳng đét khỏi phải bàn cãi,mặt dưới củng phẳng và có 6 lỗ định vị,bác nào bê 2 cái bàn này về dựng máy khổ lớn phay sắt thì hết bài.
Giá mỗi cái bàn T đẹp k tì vết là 3 triệu ạ!
[/
đẹp thế

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

ms #1 Biến thế 220v ra 100v ,1kva như mới ,đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Khớp nối  dạng power clock  28-35 ,400k/2 cái

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Đồng hồ so 0.002mm 600k
Ms2
Đồng hồ so 0.001mm 600k
Ms3
Đồng hồ so 0.002mm 400k.đã bán
Ms4
Vitme nsk 25 bước 4 tổng dài 700 ht 350mm chuẩn c2 nút đôi 1200k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

motor quạt thổi như hình 350k




bơm dầu tự động 700k/ cái.1 cái chạy điện 220v,1 cái chạy khí nén.

vime koyo phi 20 bước 5 ht 250mm,300k,quay êm nhẹ nhàn đảm bảo k rơ sượng.

combo nhôm như hình ray ssr20,ngan 140 dài 540 cao 40,trượt còn bót,k rơ sượng,1200k,đã bán




motor như hình có hộp số giảm tóc 600k/2cái,cốt ra 15.




trụ z bằng nhôm dầy 10mm,ngan 135,cao 600,dưới chân có 4 lỗ m6,700k,khá chắc chắn nặng 6kg.đã bán



Đầu cắt er32,tặng collet 6mm chưa xài 1200k


[QUOTE=nguyennhungcdtht;157069]đầu dò phôi,auto zero z....gì đó em k rành,giá ngâm cứu 1trieu đồng

----------


## Minhhp1983

> Bể gạch để e nhé


Xin phép bác chủ , mình có 2cap 20 dài 700 ,bác cần liên hệ 0898686314

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Xin phép bác chủ , mình có 2cap 20 dài 700 ,bác cần liên hệ 0898686314


Minh cân 1 cap ray 20 bác liên hệ zalo minh nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> motor quạt thổi như hình 350k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bơm dầu tự động 700k/ cái.1 cái chạy điện 220v,1 cái chạy khí nén.
> 
> vime koyo phi 20 bước 5 ht 250mm,300k,quay êm nhẹ nhàn đảm bảo k rơ sượng.
> 
> ...


Bàn T kt 300x350x90 2tr/cái có 2cái,đã bán

----------


## anhcos

> motor quạt thổi như hình 500k


Cái quạt này lỗ thổi ra có phải như hình thứ 2 không bác chủ, sao trông thấy lạ quá. Liệu có đủ sức thổi quả bóng bay lên được không? (loại bóng vỏ nhựa đường kính 100mm của trẻ em hay chơi ấy).

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Cái quạt này lỗ thổi ra có phải như hình thứ 2 không bác chủ, sao trông thấy lạ quá. Liệu có đủ sức thổi quả bóng bay lên được không? (loại bóng vỏ nhựa đường kính 100mm của trẻ em hay chơi ấy).


Lỗ bên phải là lỗ thổi đó bác,lưu lượng 190l/phút thổi khá là mạnh,chạy êm ru luon bác ơi,e nghỉ quả bóng đó thì nó thổi dư sức bác ạ

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

đầu dò phôi,auto zero z....gì đó em k rành,giá ngâm cứu 1trieu đồng



khớp nối power lock 22-20.giá đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

motor quạt thổi như hình 350k




bơm dầu tự động 700k/ cái.1 cái chạy điện 220v,1 cái chạy khí nén.

vime koyo phi 20 bước 5 ht 250mm,300k,quay êm nhẹ nhàn đảm bảo k rơ sượng.

motor như hình có hộp số giảm tóc 600k/2 cặp,cốt ra 15.




Đầu cắt er32,tặng collet 6mm chưa xài 1200k


trụ gang làm z,nặng 80kg,cao 700mm rộng 380 sâu 300, lúc trước e mua 2 triệu,ship 500k,gio bán giá vốn lỗ ship

----------


## saudau

Lấy cây visme 2005 nhé bác.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Lấy cây visme 2005 nhé bác.


Nhan gạch cua bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Bàn t mini kt 370x145x42mm.400k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

cặp ray thk hsr30 dài 1160 mới tinh sáng bóng trượt êm ru nhẹ nhàng,giá đã bán

đầu dò .đã bán



Bàn t mini kt 370x145x42mm.đã bán

trụ gang làm z,nặng 80kg,cao 700mm rộng 380 sâu 300, 1,8tr
Đính kèm 71446
Đính kèm 71447
Đính kèm 71448
motor như hình có hộp số giảm tóc 500k/2 cặp,cốt ra 15.
Đính kèm 70956
Đính kèm 70957
Đính kèm 70958
Đính kèm 70959
Đầu cắt er32,tặng collet 6mm chưa xài .đã bán
Đính kèm 70963
Đính kèm 70964

----------


## audiophilevn

mình lấy cái bàn T mini kt 370x145x42mm.400k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> mình lấy cái bàn T mini kt 370x145x42mm.400k


Oke bạn liên hệ zalo minh nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

cần tiễn vài cây vitme đẹp,mua để lâu không xài tới phí quá,ae ai sử dụng được thì gom về ráp máy nhé
vime phi 20 bước 20,4 rãnh bi tổng dài 1250 ht 1100...kt cụ thể em ghi trên hình.có áo vitme và 1 gối fk 15 nhé,hàng còn sáng bóng nhìn là mê ly,k rơ k sượng,quay êm nhẹ hàng.1,3tr




 
vitme phi 16 bước 16 dài 860 ht 730 ,4 rãnh bi,không rơ sượng rổ sét nha!1 gối fk12 và áo vitme nhé 900k



 
vitme phi 16 buoc 5 .có 2 cây như hình,gối fk 12 1 đầu 

700k
cặp ray thk hsr30 dài 1060 mới tinh sáng bóng trượt êm ru nhẹ nhàng,giá đã bán!

trụ gang làm z,nặng 80kg,cao 700mm rộng 380 sâu 300, 1,6tr
Đính kèm 71446
Đính kèm 71447
Đính kèm 71448
Vitme nsk 25 bước 4 tổng dài 700 ht 350mm chuẩn c2 nút đôi 1200k
Đính kèm 70760
Đính kèm 70761Đính kèm 70762Đính kèm 70763
có ao và gối 1 đầu,nợ hình

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Khoan từ nhỏ gọn!đầu kẹp mũi khoan max 6,5 ly,lực từ hút rất mạnh,xài điện 110v.Giá đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

đầu dò phôi .đã bán

cặp ray thk hsr30HA dài 700mm nặng 13kg chiệu  tải 7 tấn.giá 2,5tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

thanh lý bộ động cơ uph599 + driver udx5128 kèm khớp nối như hình,còn chạy ngon lành cành đào.giá 1tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Pana 200w mình k biết sd thanh lý 1tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

servo pana vỡ gạch fix còn 1,1tr.cập nhật giá step size 86 còn 1,2tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Bàn T đẹp 150x360x60



đã bán

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Bộ hàm kẹp mang cá bên này còn không bạn ? mình thấy có dấu mới tháo .

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Bộ hàm kẹp mang cá bên này còn không bạn ? mình thấy có dấu mới tháo .


da chi có vậy thui ạ

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

giá đã xong
 giá 200k,dài 7,5m,20 lõi,có gạch
cập nhật giá servo pana và step

----------


## duc.chu

cảm biến lấy hết bao nhiêu tiền bác ơi?

----------


## dizvn99

cảm ơn bạn, up bài này lên cho bạn nhé.
 thông tin rất hữu ích

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

em bán hết rồi ạ

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Nguồn 24v13A.giá 300k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Bộ hàm kẹp mang cá bên này còn không bạn ? mình thấy có dấu mới tháo .


Đã tìm dc cặp hàn kẹp mang cá,bác có lấy thì liên hệ zalo em nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

K biết xài bán Mớ này 500k.gồm 1modun điều khiển 3 truc xyz,3 bộ động dc servo(động cơ + drỉve)




Đã xong

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Cặp ray thk hsr20 có cánh dài 1,98m giá đã bán


Cặp ray thk hsr20 k cánh dài 320mm giá đã bán


Cặp ray thk hsr20 k cánh con trượt dài,tổng dài 380mm,giá đã bán


cặp ray thk hsr25 có cánh dài 460 .giá 950k




cặp thk hsr30 có cánh dài 700mm giá 2tr

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Hộp sô 1:5 giá Đã bán

----------


## huanpt

HSR20 có cánh mà có răng không bác?

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> HSR20 có cánh mà có răng không bác?


Dạ cặp hsr20 có cánh lỗ suốt k ren,e bán rồi ạ

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

hộp số  1:10 giá 200k





combo 3 cây vitme,1 cây ht 350,2 cây ht 300,cấp c2,Ø20 bước 4.giá rổ 3 cây .đã xong

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Đính kèm 70576
> Đính kèm 70577
> Khớp nối  dạng power clock  28-35 ,400k/2 cái


cập nhật giá

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> Nguồn 24v13A.giá 300k
> Đính kèm 74006
> Đính kèm 74007


up giá mới

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

vitme 1605 dài 650 ht 570 gối fk,k áo.450k/cây lấy 3 cây thì 1,2tr


vime 1616 dài 300 ht 180,gối fk15 áo vitme lỗ phi 32.giá 300k.chủ yếu bán gối và áo.đã bán

vime 1616 dài 950 ht 700 gối fk15 áo vime lõ phi 32,giá 500k.đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Tay quay phát xung 350k.đã bán

Sensor hàng mới chưa xài 40k/em
 60k/em

Alpha 911 điện 220v,hàng đẹp k tì vết 3,5tr/bộ

Pk599 đẹp như ngọc trinh 1,2tr/bộ.đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Đã bán

----------


## zinken2

alfa 911 có mấy bộ em ơi

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> alfa 911 có mấy bộ em ơi


Dạ có 1 bộ duy nhất đẹp như mới khui hộp ạ

----------

zinken2

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Video test alpha911ac và asd20A-s
https://youtu.be/f781w4w2UJM

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Vime thk 20 bước 5 ht 200.dùng được cho gối bk12, hàng thanh lý như hình .đã bán


Bàn Rãnh chữ T kt 140x380x40.mặt trên và mat dưới điều dc mài phẳng.giá 800k


Vime thk 14 bước 10 .400k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

ht 200
 ht hơn 250
 ht 350
combo 3 cây vime phi 20 bước 4 nsk,giá 1,5tr.đã bán




vime 1605 ht 550,gối 1 đầu k có áo 600k,mặt bít động cơ size 60.đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Ac spindle motor fanuc 3,7kw 12000v/p.giá 2tr

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

pk 599 có thắng 600k
 cái nhỏ
tay quay phat xung 350k,vỏ bị nứt vẫn hoạt động tốt,bao xài 1 tháng


gối gang khá nặng lỗ 47,100k




spindle mài cao tốc của nsk,đường kính phi 100,chạy chắc 1000hz  60000v trở lên,k có biến tần test.chạy 400hz quay chậm chậm.2,5tr

cặp chân mua về không dùng 400k

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

3 em driver vexta 5 pha,đã bán

----------


## minhlongbg92

Hàng chất quá bác ơi,

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

100k/4 con

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Spindle shino 3,7kw 6000 vòng giá.đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

CẶp vime phi 32 bước 10 cây ngắn ht 550 cây dài ht 850,nút đôi,k áo k gối,hãng nsk,giá đã bán
Hàng đẹp k rơ rạo,bong loáng,màu đỏ là dính mỡ bò nha ae,có rỉ hay rơ rạo đền gấp đôi.




còn 1 cây vime phi 32 ht 900 chuẩn upz sáng bóng mượt mà,k rỉ k sượn thanh lý giá lỗ vốn 1,5tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

bán 1 em spindle shino 2,2kw tốc 6000v/phút 120hz mất nhãn chạy êm ru bà rù,em này chắc liếm sắt nhẹ nhẹ không thành vấn đề giá em nó là 3,5tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

bán khung nhôm làm máy râu tơ tổng dài 820,ngan 550,cao 180,nhôm dầy 20 ly,2 thanh nhôm dọc dầy 25ly,hàng tháo máy các bề mặt dc gia công rất lán mịn và dc anot








giá đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

dong co brussels 200w động cơ kèm driver mới keng 
Đã bán

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Yakawa 2,2kw đã test chạy oke 1,4tr

Yakawa 0,75 kw giá 1tr bao ship
Vime 1605 hành trình 570 800k/2 cây #đãbans

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Ai muốn em nó liếm sắt nhẹ nhẹ thì ib cho e nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

vime thk 2020 hàng new 100% giá 1tr/cây






vime 20 bước 20 ren,tổng dài 900 ht 750,không có gối và áo đai ốc,hàng mới chưa xài,còn trong bịt nilon,
bác nào muốn lấy gối và áo thì thêm 300k hàng mới.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

(cây ngắn)
còn 1 cây vime thk dòng kx 61805 phi 25 bước 5,ht 400,tổng dài 600,áo gối đầy đủ mặt bít size 86,servo 750w
giá 2,1tr

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

bán con xe đạp giant hàng nhật nặng 12kg,sườn bằng nhôm đúc nguyên khối cho bác nào thích chạy xe đạp tập thể dục rèn luyện sức khỏe,
qua nhà lấy 4tr

----------

